# water stain on new cedar



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

have to re quote a fence job cedar if i remember correctly 
the builder put it up 2 years ago and never did get it done 
now it is water stained (have to go look at it again tomorrow about 60 panels worth )
question is what is the best method to remove water stains as i think they want a natural look (sorry dont do many fences/decks)
thank in advance for any opinions


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Use a wood brightener like Oxalic or Citric acid.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Use the powder not the jug. I think the jug is watered down too much to work.I other words, mix your own.Also use a brush to work it in.


----------



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

thank you


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

try about 8 oz. of oxalic powder to a gallon of water and apply through a pump-up. also, be sure to wet your wood before you apply. Spraying oxalic on hot, dry wood makes for some strong fumes.


----------

